# looking to by an S4/S6 - what should I look for



## spandea (Dec 17, 2003)

As the title states, I'm looking to buy one of these beauts. All of the ones I've seen for sale online have a tons of miles on them. I'm not terribly worried about that, but I'm not sure what to look for in these cars. The typical timing belt and tensioners? Any help/advise would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!
-lex


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

first things, first...get yourself registered on the quattroworld forums and the audiworld forums. 
http://forums.audiworld.com/forumdisplay.php?f=25
http://forums.quattroworld.com/s4s6/
read through the FAQ/tech threads on audiworld (huge help for everything you ever wanted to know about these cars - just make sure you switch to threaded or hybrid view as it doen't make much sense otherwise.)
http://forums.audiworld.com/sh...72716
BAsically there is far too much to cover in regards to these cars in just a single thread.....research, research, research.......
Make friends, ask questions, read a lot, buy yourself a nice car...............


_Modified by speedtek40 at 11:28 PM 6-5-2009_


----------



## spandea (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (speedtek40)*

I plan on doing all of that. Thank you!
-lex


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (spandea)*

In addition check out this website: http://www.s-cars.org , specifically their buyers guide http://www.s-cars.org/postnuke...d=181 plenty of info on the site. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pidro13 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: looking to by an S4/S6 - what should I look for (spandea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spandea* »_As the title states, I'm looking to buy one of these beauts. All of the ones I've seen for sale online have a tons of miles on them. I'm not terribly worried about that, but I'm not sure what to look for in these cars. The typical timing belt and tensioners? Any help/advise would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!
-lex

are you still looking? I might unload mine. It does not need anyhing but a cracked windhield.


----------

